# KILL, HACK, MAIM....



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Those lovely people at Grovener Consultants, after booking my ticket for my new job, and hopefully, life, in Gibraltar, decided that I am 'not fit wor work', so after turning down the one in London, loosing ?200 in expenses, it's back on the humiliating social.

Sigh. So goodbye Gibraltar, Barbary Apes, and longed for liasons with German women with only slightly less hair.

B*****ds.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Martin. Usually when something like this happens to me, what makes me feel much better, is letting loose some sort of biological agent in the building of the perpetrators. I would highly recommend it for it's therapeutic value.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear that, Martin, but I had a feeling that this might not occur for you. Again, though, I'm sorry.

A very holy friend of mine, she's 21 but prays 4 hours a day, and just has a simplicty of heart that is beautiful to behold, put it succinctly thus:

"We try to build and build and build, and eventually we decide we'll move into these huge plans we have for ourselves, and God goes 'No, sorry, I have this hammock here for you' and we say 'Yes, but I just built this pyramid and I'd really like to not have wasted all that effort'. And then God goes, 'Trust me, this hammock is better than any pyramid' and we find out that he's right, because the monolith we built was really in the middle of a desert, and the hammock is really just the right fit. "

Things will work out, Martin. Its always the unexpected that brings me where I wanted to go. I dont want to talk too soon, but I may soon be able to join a political think tank in the States, and it will be purely due to Divine Providence - a series of highly unlikely events that has allowed this to happen. I'll pray for you.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

Im curious. "not fit for work"? Mind if I ask why?


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Sad to hear it Martin.

I have come across people who plan out everything that happens in their lives...and somehow it always seems to work out exactly that way for them.

Nothing ever goes to plan for me (mind you, it may help if I actually created a plan) and I've realised I like things better that way, because I have noticed that just after the biggest disappointments, seem to come some of the most amazing hapenings that always make me realise why things have worked out the way they have.

Anyway, I'm sure I was going somewhere with this message. Ummm...oh yeah, sorry to hear it hasn't worked out. (and sorry to make this all about me...have a tendency to do that  )


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

So God wants people to live in comfort zones?
Right...

Anyway, why did they think you were not "fit for work", Martin. I would sincerely like to know as I had a bad experience earlier this year with regard to being judged on that.

All the best
R


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

> So God wants people to live in comfort zones?
> Right...


Exactly :roll:

No - the whole point of the missive is that you may be meant to do something you never expected, and that you expect to be uncomfortable, and lo and behold - its better than what you could have planned.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

The whole thing has been a complete catalogue of disasters.

First of all, I ring up THE DAY before my flight out and check that everything is okay, and they say; 'Yeah, great, looking forward to seeing you'. I get there, have been given the wrong directions, the wrong person to meet, at the wrong time.

But eventually, after settling into to my first days induction, I was whipped out of the room little a naughty school boy to be informed that Lucifer's seed at Grovener Consultants, after my examination THREE WEEKS BEFORE had just told them that I am not fit to work.

When I finished murdering a few people, gouing eyes and generally spitting my fury, I got home, rang them up, and asked them for the specific reason. They couldn't tell me over the phone. I have to write to them. Yeah, right.

Oh, and my expenses claim have gone 'astray'.

I repeat, HACK,MAIM,KILL,DIE.

NOTE: This is not one of my short stories. I couldn't make this up.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

That?s absolutely disgusting of them, Martin. I wish you better luck in the future.


----------

